# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  how to separate electricity/bill to garage/granny flat

## Coastal

hi all, 
Ok starting on the backyard garage to granny flat conversion. 
We would like to keep the electricity separate as my parents will be living in there self sufficiently and we may also rent it out for a while. 
The granny flat is going through Gosford council. Can anyone advise on how this is done? will I get to separate bills to same property? (which would be ideal) or how does this work? Im assuming its adding a second meter to the garage/granny flat external wall which feeds from the main and i connect it underground eg: a trench around 600 deep? 
coastal

----------


## Bruiser

You won't get a separate bill, the utility has one bill per connection and per address. 
I suggest putting a meter at the flat and using it to determine kWh consumption.  Then use this value to pro-rate the power bill each time it comes. 
I would also be clearly stating this to prospective tenants - I read the meter, write the reading and date, etc, etc, then you pay me that fraction of the bill.  If everyone is clear on the arrangement, you can show any ifs and buts a short bat. 
If you have 'rates' - the big annual bill - then you should also look at how you address this.  Average the fraction over the year and ask for that fraction of the rates.

----------


## mail2259

Yes your in Ausgrid's (nsw) area & you can add a separate meter & be billed individually all at your cost. The meter will need to be located at the main switch board (normally in the houses meter box) , which your electrical contractor will need to work out the best way to run the wiring & what size cable.

----------


## Coastal

Hi again, 
thanks for the info, because it will be so far from the house, at the other end of the yard, how do i make it safe if there is a short? also which size cable is recomended? 
coastal

----------


## bmcosta

my old mans rental property at Umina has a 3bdr plus self contained cabin. Theres a seperate Electrical meter in the main switchboard for the cabin as well as a seperate water meter

----------


## Bros

Try one of these I don't know anything about them but I believe you can buy Kwh meters off the shelf. I doubt the energy supplier will put in an additional meter as it is not flats.  Electric Kilowatt Hour Meter Kwh :: Single Phase Electric Kilowatt Hour Meter :: Single Phase 45A Kilowatt Hour Meter - SCHNAP

----------


## Coastal

thanks for that Bros - really helpful!!

----------


## Coastal

how did he do it?

----------


## bmcosta

It was already set up that way when he bought it so i cant help you in that department sorry. Just letting you know that split meters are in operation up there

----------

